# Slick seas.



## Riplukelee (Mar 20, 2017)

Braved early chilly temps and put in at coffee bluff. Started out heading to raccoon key but realized the water was much too slick to stay in so we headed on out to dua. No wind and slick seas made for an easy setup on the barge. Only a handful of small seasbass bothered us. The rest were nice sheepshead. Lost a couple at the boat and a few that never turned. Came back in around 12:30 to fish the outgoing tide off raccoon key. Only managed one short trout. The wind snuck up on us and turned the water nasty. Bumpy ride back to the hill. Have to admit lil bro kicked my butt ... 8 to 2. And my 2 were the smallest 2


----------



## Riplukelee (Mar 20, 2017)

*Slick seas*

Postcard weather!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2017)

It dont get any better than that


----------



## brown518 (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice pile of fish and a post card picture of the ocean. Got to love it man!


----------



## trippcasey (Mar 20, 2017)

Good to see you post some pics man. Ive been sidelined due to a car accident but hopefully will be back at it soon. I havent had a chance to go since I got my new rig. I got rear ended by some moron on his phone. Dude hit me going 52mph while I was sitting still and it knocked me out cold. I lost a couple of days, literally. Still a little scatter brained from the concussion but getting better day by day. I cant wait to get out there, but these fish pics are helping keep me sane. Nice work buddy!


----------



## brown518 (Mar 20, 2017)

Trip,

I hope that you have a speedy recovery!






trippcasey said:


> Good to see you post some pics man. Ive been sidelined due to a car accident but hopefully will be back at it soon. I havent had a chance to go since I got my new rig. I got rear ended by some moron on his phone. Dude hit me going 52mph while I was sitting still and it knocked me out cold. I lost a couple of days, literally. Still a little scatter brained from the concussion but getting better day by day. I cant wait to get out there, but these fish pics are helping keep me sane. Nice work buddy!


----------



## Riplukelee (Mar 20, 2017)

Hope you get up to full speed soon. I still owe you a trip. Probably in the next few weeks.


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice Rip!! BTW charge your phone.

Too bad I am like Tripp and can't get out there. Cripped up with a broken heel bone!

Get well Trip.


----------



## shallowminded (Mar 21, 2017)

Well RLL - don't take your little bro anymore!   Nice day on the water!

Hey Tripp - if you are working with a neurologist, I would ask them to refer you for a neuropsychological evaluation in a few months. It will be worth it to establish baseline functioning for any future problems. That must have been a heck of a wallop. PM me if you have questions. I feel sorry for your new boat just sitting there...


----------

